# Teupen Spider Lift is awesome!



## grtrue (Feb 26, 2010)

There sure isn't much info on the new Spider Lifts, on the Internet! We bought a used one in December and WOW, we wouldn't be without it now! Such an awesome piece of equipment! It outperforms the bucket truck by far. We'd recommend anyone buy a Teupen LEO 23 GT. We called 6 tree companies who had one, before we made the purchase and all of them said 'DO IT" and we are glad we did!


----------



## KindlingKing (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets see some pics!


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 28, 2010)

Whats the price of a good used one now? How much for yours and how many hours if you dont mind being asked?


----------



## grtrue (Feb 28, 2010)

I tried to download a couple of picturess but my files are too big so I will have to find a way to make them smaller. I'll try to get a pic on this weekend...
We bought the machine, 2006 model, in December. Paid around $100,000. It took a few times for us to learn about the numerous sensors, as the machine shuts down if the sensors are not aligned properly, but this was just part of the "learning curve" for us, NOT the machine! and within a week we knew exactly how to set up quickly. We find that the machine maneuvers thru the trees much better than a bucket truck. We have taken it into narrow gates/back yards/ done tree trimming on hillsides, etc. The tracks don't tear up the lawn. It is wonderful to use in trimming very tall hedges! We talked with 6 other tree companies, who already had the machine, before we bought ours, and all of them had good results, too. I definitely would recommend that you get a full training (from the dealer) before operating it!


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 28, 2010)

grtrue said:


> I tried to download a couple of picturess but my files are too big so I will have to find a way to make them smaller. I'll try to get a pic on this weekend...
> We bought the machine, 2006 model, in December. Paid around $100,000. It took a few times for us to learn about the numerous sensors, as the machine shuts down if the sensors are not aligned properly, but this was just part of the "learning curve" for us, NOT the machine! and within a week we knew exactly how to set up quickly. We find that the machine maneuvers thru the trees much better than a bucket truck. We have taken it into narrow gates/back yards/ done tree trimming on hillsides, etc. The tracks don't tear up the lawn. It is wonderful to use in trimming very tall hedges! We talked with 6 other tree companies, who already had the machine, before we bought ours, and all of them had good results, too. I definitely would recommend that you get a full training (from the dealer) before operating it!



Wow someone got a great return on thier investment. I think the price would have been around 125k when new. Cost 25-30k plus interest for that many years of use .I know they cost more now than then. Sounds good to me, I almost purchased one then and would have if the sellers had responded a little faster and I had felt valued. Seems like it is the way to go.


----------



## grtrue (Feb 28, 2010)

here's a couple of pic's. Not difficult jobs here, but sure made it easier with the lift, and great advertising for us, when people see it in operation!


----------



## clearance (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats kind of a cool machine. How narrow is it, like to get into a backyard?


----------



## grtrue (Mar 1, 2010)

The tracks will reduce down to fit thru a 42 inch gate comfortably. It usually rides with the tracks wider, though, to load and unload off the trailer. You don't even have to get out of the bucket to "drive it" around the yard (with the booms down, of course). You simply raise the outriggers and away you go! We did 8 trims the other day, along a customer's driveway, and only re-positioned twice for the entire job!


----------



## jsk (Mar 4, 2010)

*leo 23*

I think that you got a good deal. THe leo 23gt is my dream machine that I will never be able to own, Oh well it ok to dream. I do ok but that machine is just out of my range with people not spending any money.

Really nice machine enjoy it.


----------



## grtrue (Mar 4, 2010)

There was a LEO 23 GT in one of the recent TCIA arborist magazines for sale in the past few months. I think he was from Michigan but maybe I'm wrong. Check it out. 
I called him to see how he liked the machine, in December, and he said they loved it but weren't using it much because they did more like "landscape" work and the machine was too much for them. 

Sorry I don't still have the phone number...seems like he was also asking close to $100K. It's OK to dream. Dreams are future possibilities!


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 6, 2010)

grtrue said:


> Dreams are future possibilities!



Exactly , as soon as you say you cant---you cant! Dont say you cant , go for it. You'll be dead soon enough ,(we all will) dont ever say I wish I would have.


----------



## UP Equip (Oct 23, 2014)

jsk said:


> *leo 23*
> 
> I think that you got a good deal. THe leo 23gt is my dream machine that I will never be able to own, Oh well it ok to dream. I do ok but that machine is just out of my range with people not spending any money.
> 
> Really nice machine enjoy it.


Contact me, there are replacement solutions to the Leo 23...


----------



## UP Equip (Dec 3, 2014)

clearance said:


> Thats kind of a cool machine. How narrow is it, like to get into a backyard?


Our Easy Lift 70-36AJ unit is 34.5 inches of width. Goes through ALL gates without hassle. Climbing is also much better than the Teupen because of the lenght of tracks and no obstacles from the end of tracks to the obstacle. You climb off the tracks. Other interesting point: Hoses runs outside of boom, and are protected. Much easier to replace than if de boom the unit is required to change a hose...
Look at a few of these pictures


----------



## UP Equip (Dec 3, 2014)

jsk said:


> *leo 23*
> 
> I think that you got a good deal. THe leo 23gt is my dream machine that I will never be able to own, Oh well it ok to dream. I do ok but that machine is just out of my range with people not spending any money.
> 
> Really nice machine enjoy it.


Watch the pictures in previous post and tell me how much you think this machine's worth?


----------



## UP Equip (Dec 3, 2014)

grtrue said:


> There was a LEO 23 GT in one of the recent TCIA arborist magazines for sale in the past few months. I think he was from Michigan but maybe I'm wrong. Check it out.
> I called him to see how he liked the machine, in December, and he said they loved it but weren't using it much because they did more like "landscape" work and the machine was too much for them.
> 
> Sorry I don't still have the phone number...seems like he was also asking close to $100K. It's OK to dream. Dreams are future possibilities!


If you are near Michigan Lake, we have a customer in Milwaukee who would be delighted to share with you his experience.


----------



## UP Equip (Dec 3, 2014)

B-Edwards said:


> Exactly , as soon as you say you cant---you cant! Dont say you cant , go for it. You'll be dead soon enough ,(we all will) dont ever say I wish I would have.


What about you? Have you acquired a spider lift? BTW, it is a great "career extender"...


----------



## UP Equip (Jan 27, 2015)

Something else that needs to be considered in the buying process now that other players are out there...


----------



## ronnyb (Jan 27, 2015)

UP Equip- where is that machine manufactured at?


----------



## UP Equip (Jan 28, 2015)

ronnyb said:


> UP Equip- where is that machine manufactured at?


Easy Lift is an Italian company. Most components are available locally for you, wherever you are because there are no electronics in all Easy Lift series. Simple electric components (switches, relays and fuses) and basic BSP hydraulic fittings.
UP Equip is the distributor of Easy Lift series in North and South Americas. Please visit our website
Thank you.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Mar 3, 2015)

jsk said:


> *leo 23*
> 
> I think that you got a good deal. THe leo 23gt is my dream machine that I will never be able to own, Oh well it ok to dream. I do ok but that machine is just out of my range with people not spending any money.
> 
> Really nice machine enjoy it.


one right now in grand rapids area 60k , wanna go halves

i get it april - sept you can have it other half of the year


----------

